# Standbilder in Premiere 6.0



## Doofkatze (28. Juli 2002)

Also hab folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte ein Skate Video machen.

Und hab mir das so vorgestellt:

Fahrer fährt an macht nen trick und mitten im Trick standbild wo dann der name einbeblendet wird.
Nur wie funzen diese Standbilder wenn ich 
Video Optionen --> Standbild und dann auf Anhalten bei Marke 0 dann die Marke 0 an der gewünschten Position setze bleibt das ganze video stehen und ausserdem möchte ich mehr als nur das eine Standbild ! Wer kann mir helfen ! Wäre sehr wichtig denn das ganze muss bis zum 15.august fertig sein ! 
Wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar ! 

Doofkatze !  

Und added mich mal in ICQ plz 
UIN:102792028


----------



## goela (28. Juli 2002)

Hi,
Standbilder könntest Du so realisieren!

1. Videosequenz einfügen (ist ja logisch)
2. An gewünschter Stelle wo das Standbild eingefügt werden soll Video schneiden
3. Zeitleiste auf 1 Frame zoomen
4. Letztes Bild vor Schnitt "herausschneiden"
5. Standbild definieren Option "Anhalten bei In-Point"
6. Gewünschte Dauer einstellen
7. Restlichen Clip an Standbild heranschieben


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Juli 2002)

hmm ja danke ich probiers mal so !


----------



## MoMo (2. August 2002)

Oder:

Gruß
MoMo

*Anleitung* 
1. Timeslider an gewünschter Stelle positionieren
2. Datei -> Exportieren -> Frame
3. Datei -> Importieren
4. Dann unter rechtsklick -> Dauer die Länge einstellen.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. August 2002)

jo aber dann die quali von dem bild immer sehr bescheiden !


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. August 2002)

Sie ist mit den richtigen Einstellungen nicht bescheidener als dein Video! musst es natürlich mit der gleichen Framegröße und als BMP speichern.


----------

